# Corn messing up deer season...again?



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I am wondering what everyone's take is on the impact to the deer harvest in the eastern half of the state with the evolution of crops to more corn?

I know that the weather hasn't helped, but even with great weather deer season would be a bust with all of the corn still standing.

Seems like a good idea to me to have regular deer season to take advantage of rut timing and then have a late season doe shoot.


----------



## Wingtipsdown (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in KY an when the corn gets cut late down here, it does exactly what you mentioned - makes it real tough becasue they hold up in he corn. With that said though, it makes for a lot of real nice bucks to continue to get older for the next season.

I don't like late season doe, you could be taking some good genetics out of the gene pool.

Any way you look at it, it's tough.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:roll:

Why have the regular season at a time to take advantage of rut? Nobody uses rut tactics during the regular gun season. Driving around in the pickup chasing deer, and doing the occasional drive is NOT rut tactics.

Why have a second doe season? If you cant tag a doe with a gun in 14.5 days, maybe you should get out of the truck more. Maybe you should look at your tactics. Ive been bowhunting for two months and have rarely had a day where I couldnt have shot anything. But than again, im actually hunting, not riding around in the pickup 98% of the time.

From a deers standpoint, Im GLAD this corn will stand through season. More big bucks next year for the guys willing to actually step off the running board and go hunting!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

At this point, I'm on BBJ's side. I'm sure there are a lot of guys who actually hunt, but I am not happy that myself as a bowhunter, has to compete w/ the hoards of rifle hunters during the best time of the year. So since the corn has been up this entire time, I don't want to see it come down now. If you're out there hunting hard, they'll come out of the corn. Maybe not as much as you like, but they'll be killable. I'm off for the next week and will be hunting hard. I'll be really disappointed if I don't get an opportunity to shoot something. You just need to put your time in. You already have an unfair advantage hunting the deer w/ a rifle during their most stupid period... And I can say w/out a doubt, there is going to be no problem w/ deer numbers. There are not many deer out here...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im just saying, every year the going gets tough, the gun hunters complain they need another season.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Last year there was alot of corn up. More this year. I hunted everyday of the season and it was not from a pickup like you mentioned. I see a total of about 4 bucks and 2 does. We walked and walked many miles of good cover and nothing. So with more corn up it will be alot harder than last year. I would be all for a late doe season since I really only hunt for meat.
:sniper:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Most zones offer multiple chances for extra tags. If you want to shoot a doe, apply for another tag. We do not need another season for rifles hunters. It does get tough with all the corn up, what about the seasons that a good portion of the crops are off, should we shorten the rifle season to prevent higher precentage of filled tags? Take the good with the bad boys and just get out and hunt. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Turner said:


> We do not need another season for rifles hunters. It does get tough with all the corn up, what about they seasons that a good portion of the crops are off, should we shorten the rifle season to prevent higher precentage of filled tags? Take the good with the bad boys and just get out and hunt. :beer:


WELL SAID!!!

:beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Acemallard said:


> Last year there was alot of corn up. More this year. I hunted everyday of the season and it was not from a pickup like you mentioned. I see a total of about 4 bucks and 2 does. We walked and walked many miles of good cover and nothing. So with more corn up it will be alot harder than last year. I would be all for a late doe season since I really only hunt for meat.
> :sniper:


Like I said, perhaps you should look at your tactics. Deer drives and heavy cover (i.e. standing corn) aren't conducive to seeing lots of deer.

Thats the main problem with ND gun hunters. Their generally an impatient lot. If their not moving and "covering ground" their not hunting.

I PROMISE you. If you are in a good area, and just sit down in a travel route and wait, you WILL see deer during the first week of gun season with the height of the rut kickin. But, if you go tromping all over the place, all you'll do is push em deeper into the heavy cover where they'll wait till the cover of darkness to come out.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thats very easy to say for those that have access to private land. I am one of those lucky people that has private land to hunt deer.

The next rebutle that I always here during these discussions is "just work the PLOTS and public land." The PLOTS and public land have been walked steady for the past month. Deer have moved out of these areas, period.

As long as people are not doing anything illegal, unethical, or unsafe, I have no problem. If you want to drive roads, spot deer, and go after them without violating one of the three things I said above, have at it.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Last year I wanted to see the season extended in MN. It wasn't that bad, it wasn't good by any means but we got some deer. As stated above, gotta take the good with the bad.

Change your tactics like BBJ said and get out earlier.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

BBJ said: I PROMISE you. If you are in a good area, and just sit down in a travel route and wait, you WILL see deer during the first week of gun season with the height of the rut kickin.

That is absolutely correct. I have some unposted land next to mine and the guys that just sit and wait, usually get a shot. It may not be the monster buck everyone is looking for, but the bucks they get will fill the freezer. How do I know, I can watch the whole thing from my stand and the deer come off my place 9 times out of ten. It's the best hunting show I've ever seen.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes the corn is up, yes it makes it tougher to drive hunt for deer, but no need for a season extention, nor should the bow hunters whine about the gun season since they get to hunt from Sept to into Jan!

Adapt and have a good season!!!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Acemallard said:
> 
> 
> > Last year there was alot of corn up. More this year. I hunted everyday of the season and it was not from a pickup like you mentioned. I see a total of about 4 bucks and 2 does. We walked and walked many miles of good cover and nothing. So with more corn up it will be alot harder than last year. I would be all for a late doe season since I really only hunt for meat.
> ...


 YEP :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

With as many deer as there is this year if you can't fill tags there is something wrong.

I may have some troubles filling my 12 doe tags, but I am pretty confident it will happen by the end of rifle season!


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

This year the public and plots land should be pretty good. All you have to do is find a PLOTS field with standing corn next to it. The deer will come out of the corn and you will be waiting with a smile on your face.

Go get 'em boys and girls. Should be a lot of fun this year.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> :roll:
> 
> Why have the regular season at a time to take advantage of rut? Nobody uses rut tactics during the regular gun season. Driving around in the pickup chasing deer, and doing the occasional drive is NOT rut tactics.
> 
> ...


Amen, Bro... :beer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the standing corn. It is across the road and the deer travel right thru my woods in the evening from the thick brush on the property behind mine to get to it. Thety also travel thru my place in the morning to get back to that thick bush bedding area.
I also see some at mid day when the hunters walk up for lunch thru the corn hopeing to jump a nice one that bedded in the corn. the revearse happens when they come nback out from their lunch break.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

SOLUTION...... Get a handgun, get permission to hunt in the corn, stillhunt through the corn. Done right (across the rows) you should get within spitting distance and easy handgun range.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Without getting into me vs them...no question corn will make it tougher. 
But as been stated, it's going to affect style of hunting more than anything else.
I've hunted national grassland for years surrounded by posted land and a sea of usually late standing corn. True... the government pasture gets pounded by groups of hunters, but I hunt solo and usually fill my tag/tags.
I've taken some really nice bucks over the years...but obviously if I was selective,,,, I'd rarely make a kill. :wink:


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

where I live (NE ND) the 1st weekend is just crazy with 50 guys hunting all around my farm on the public land, out of 50 guys maybe 3 of them sit and hunt the rest drive or shoot from the truck window. I hole up that 1st weekend on either my land or other private land up in my stand and let them drive the deer out to me. After the 1st weekend I'll see maybe 20 hunters the rest of the season. I'm hunting on a corner of bush with corn on one side and beans on the other, I'm sure we'll get a shot in the evening as the deer walk from the bush to the corn, if your up in a stand you can see probably 100 yards into the corn anyway so it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i think the corn is a good thing, we spend so much time going around and trying to find out where the deer are... where as with the corn standing you know exactly where the deer are and if you want to actually get out of the pick up and use your rutting tactics you have a golden opportunity to take the time and get set up in a big opening by a corn field and see if you can't pull that big bruiser out of there, and also as for the need for another doe season... we dont need an early doe season as it is, i mean i realize this early doe season is mostly for the fact that the big land owners are more willing to let outsiders come on their land to shoot some does, but it shouldnt matter if its during an early season or during the rifle season shooting a doe is shooting a doe. this early doe season does nothing but put us archery hunters big bucks into a nocternal cycle.


----------

